# Trying To Find The Fulfillment Service For Me



## RSWORDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Right now we are having issues with the company that is doing our actual printing and shipping for us, and the extremely poor customer service (to us and to the end customer) have forced us to move on. We are in the process of looking for a company that can receive an order via e-mail, print the shirt, ship the shirt out to the customer w/ a tracking number, and bill us monthly. Do to the multitude of colors in the designs, and teh fact that most runs are only single shirts, we want a company that can do DTG printing. Right now we average around 100 shirts a month but are looking to at least double that number as soon as we can find a company that can take care of us and our customers. We are on the verge of a large advertising campaign but do not want to push them until we can get a reliable supplier. You can go on the site and see the different designs so that you can get an idea as to what is involved in the t-shirt production. 

The way it works now is;


Order Is Placed On My Site
An Automatic E-Mail Is Sent To The Printer
The Shirt Is Printed
The Shirt Is Shipped With A Tracking Number To The End Customer
I Am Billed Montly
I need to find a new company that can work with us, I want a small family run feeling and service with the stability of a larger company. Who would y'all reccomend?

Thanks Guys!
Bobby


----------



## RSWORDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Do the POD such as Zazzle and Cafepress allow you to use your own site for the sale?


----------



## RSWORDS (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a good example of teh types of shirts I sell, if it helps.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Contact me any time, we offer all of this and in positive you will be more than satisfied. 
Jason
408-398-7254


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

We also offer these services. Custom DTG Shirt Printing in Phoenix Arizona

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi,

I think we'd be a good fit. We are a small company, but probably the largest DTG fulfillment service that's B2B focused.

We have 8+ Kornit machines (Over 20,000 printed items per day capacity) and three fulfillment centers in California, Colorado, and New York. We automatically select the best location closest to your customer on a per-order basis.

You can custom brand the packing slips and shipping boxes with your own logo/ company name.

US and International shipping, over 10% of our business is international. We're experts in customs compliance and we ship a lot of volume so our int'l rates are great.

Turnaround time is always less than 3 business days, currently we're averaging 1.7 days.

We have an API for automatic order submission, or you can submit via e-mail. Everything is computerized with auto-confirmation emails, programmatic access to your order history, etc. You have an online account control panel so you can see exactly what we're doing on your behalf. We can even render real-time previews through the API and you can integrate this into your own site or business processes.

We have custom pricing plans much cheaper than our website list prices. Contact us for more information. Make sure you let us know you found us on the T-shirt forums! I'd be happy to answer your questions too, just ask for Casey when you fill out the contact form.


----------

